# USDA/APHIS Proposed Regulations Affecting Dog Breeders



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I hope this doesn't break the rules but this is SO IMPORTANT for anyone who cares about working dogs, I thought I would post it here for those who do not read all the topics.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...073-usda-aphis-proposal-against-breeders.html


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone already brought this up. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...073-usda-aphis-proposal-against-breeders.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I believe Anne wanted it posted here so it would get exposure to those who only look in certain forums. I'll keep bumping both up!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, in that case - bump.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is also trying to point out that this change in the current regulation will not just affect breeders but will adversely affect the supply of working and sport dogs available in this country.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Interestingly, if you take in a rescue dog and place it (I think a fee must be involved) you lose your exemption. Because you are "selling" a dog not produced by your females.

This also involves livestock and other mammals.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> She is also trying to point out that this change in the current regulation will not just affect breeders but will adversely affect the supply of working and sport dogs available in this country.


Yes, that IS what I am saying. It cannot be simply breeders commenting on the APHIS web site. It needs to be many more people than that. Either that, or we can plan to get our dogs from other countries, because this will effectively "out source" our dogs. Apparently, some people think we should have to get everything from outside the US now. 

The web site limits your comments to a certain number of characters. So, just write "I oppose these changes" and one sentence why you do. 

This really is VERY important. There is no one else to take care of this for us. People who want the right to buy a dog here in the US, need to help and right now, opposing on that web site is the help needed.


----------

